# How do I prepare for my first ever field archery match?



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

I regularly shoot indoor 300 league 5 spot targets in the winter and spring and then outdoor 3D hunter class in the summer.

I am preparing to go to my first outdoor field archery match with marked distances up to 80 yards.

I will be shooting at 50# and 29" with 255 grain arrows flying at 323 fps out of my HCA Speed Pro.

The arrows are:

Victory V-Force HV 400 spine
cut to 28"
Easton Micro-Lite inserts 10 grains
Easton bullet points 65 grains
Norway Duravanes 3D 1.8 vanes 3 grains each
QAD Tune-A-Nocks 6 grains
FOC is about 12%
The arrows seem to be cooperating well at the long distances.

First I put a HHA slider sight on my bow and installed a crosshair scope I like for indoor.

Then I went out on a windless day to sight it in and I drew yardage lines on my sight tape in 10 yard increments from 30 to 80 yards.

I was very pleased and actually quite surprised with my groups out to 70 and then 80 yards got sloppy but I think I was just getting tired.

I did need to move my sight windage adjustment about 1 1/4 turn on the micro-adjust knob to keep it in line vertical at the longer distances. After that, I checked and it still seemed dead on the vertical line up close so I guess from a walk back tune perspective, it is probably better than ever. I did not need to move the rest.

Regarding the vertical flight of the arrows, paper tune reveals nock level travel.

In my mind, I am ready to go but being new to it, I am wondering if there is something I may be overlooking.

Will there be middle distances like 45 rather than 40 and 50 and if so do I just split my pointer when I set my sight for the shot? Or should I go out to sight and draw lines for the middle yardages too?

At my arrow speed with this bow and these arrows my 30 yard setting is also on at 10 yards but high at 20 as follows:
10 on
15 1" high
20 2" high
25 1" high
30 on

I expect if there are shorter distances I will just aim appropriately low as necessary which is what I do for 3D with my single-pin crosshair unmovable sight.

What else should I do to prepare?

Will there be surprises I may not be anticipating?

How much do you take into account for cross winds or head and tail winds? 

In 35 yard max 3D hunter class I just ignore the wind but I suspect it may make more of a difference in these distances.

Any helpful insights will be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The only additional thing you may want to do is get your "5 yard increment" marks as there are shots from 15,25,35,45,55, & 65. 

But being this is your first Field experience, the absolute main thing you need to prepare yourself for is "having a good time".


----------



## NCMikey (Nov 21, 2008)

Yardages for a field round will be:15,20,25,30,35,40,45,50,55,60,65,70,80
The Birdy is shot in feet and its 35",30",25",20"


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*1st field shoot*

You are a little over the NFAA 300fps speed limit, but would not worry about it for now. You likely won't see a chrono. Get good marks at the tens and you can split the difference and add a smidge and be fine at the odd yardages. A good site tape is hard to beat. I would check those short distances again cause I never saw a 15 mark higher than a 20 or 25, but I never shot that fast either. I aim at 12oclock in the dot at 20 feet with my bunny mark and don't move my site, but that's just me. Check your bubble, 2nd and 3rd axis, *before* performing a walk back tune. If you are hitting right at distance and left up close, then either the tune is off slightly or the bubble is off. Center the housing watch your bubble a lot closer at distance too. Wind probably won't matter, especially up close. Always double check your site yardage before nocking an arrow. Shoot enough arrows to get in good shape. Yes, there will be surprises, but go knowing that it's going to be fun. You will like field if you try it.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the 300 speed limit tip.

I emailed the guys putting on this match and asked about sights and arrow speed and so forth. They said shoot what you bring, no restrictions at this shoot; probably because they don't want to turn anyone away. LOL

After this one is over and if I "get the bug" for more field archery, I will likely build some heavier arrows to shoot 300 fps for field archery. I guess I will have to re-do my tape then.

Regarding the trajectory of my arrows at short distances; yes my numbers have been correct for several bows I have owned shooting in the 315 to 320 speed range. The arch peeks around 20 yards and 10 pretty much matches 30 dead on. At 35 it drops about 4 inches however like off a cliff. I have shot a lot at this speed and I am very familiar with the flight characteristics at this speed and arrow weight. Just not at 80 yards before but it seems to behave well so far.

This 10 matching 30 has been really great for practice in my game room at 10 yards. I can leave my single-pin crosshair 3D bow sight set at 30 and practice hitting 1/2" dots at 10 yards in the game room during TV commercial breaks.

I wonder where the arrow arch peeks for those guys who are actually shooting close to 350; I'd bet closer to 25 yards.

Below 300 fps the peek is closer to 10 to 12 yards so added yards from the 10 pin always hits lower. Just not at this speed and above.

Thanks for the input guys.

Best wishes.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

The place I am going has 14 targets shot two times through the course which to me means 28 total shots.

However, on another thread someone wrote something that made me think each shooter would shoot multiple arrows at each station. Is this correct?

What I was reading was possibly 4 arrows per target which would be 4 X 28 = 112 total shots.

Tell me it isn't true. I think 112 shots at one match would kill me.

Best wishes.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

You will be shooting 112 arrows . More if you take practice into account. You dont need a speed bow for field, but you do need a bow you can draw and shoot comfortably 112 times.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Darn, I better switch over to my 40# BowTech Commander "shoot-through" I use for indoor. 

It will shoot these light arrows about 280 and it is much more steady than the HCA Speed Pro.

I may just have to start over in my preparations.

You guys have given me a lot to think about.

I am glad I asked before going.

Best wishes.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Archer Dude said:


> The place I am going has 14 targets shot two times through the course which to me means 28 total shots.
> 
> However, on another thread someone wrote something that made me think each shooter would shoot multiple arrows at each station. Is this correct?
> 
> ...


lol... better start working out man! You are reading correctly. 4 shots at each target. There are different types of targets throughout the round. Some you shoot all 4 arrows from the same spot and yardage. Others are "fans" where there are 4 different spots to shoot from, but all at the same yardage. Still others are "walkups" where you shoot for example one arrow from 80, one from 70, one from 60, and one from 50. But yeah.. 112 arrows, plus any you shoot to warm up, plus any "letdowns" you may have because something doesn't feel right. It seems intimidating at first, and you will be tired at the end of the round, but after you do it a few times it gets easy. This is my first year at field archery, and I've been at it for 2 months or so now I guess, and I could easily do at least 2 or 2.5 rounds in a day.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Archer Dude said:


> Darn, I better switch over to my 40# BowTech Commander "shoot-through" I use for indoor.
> 
> It will shoot these light arrows about 280 and it is much more steady than the HCA Speed Pro.
> 
> ...


And that doesn't take into account the walking...you'll have time to rest between targets, it isn't nearly as bad as it sounds, but you will be tired at the end of it all...

That's one of the reasons you don't see a lot of "speed" bows on a field archery course. Even at low draw weights, the aggressiveness of the cams tends to tire you out quickly. That speed has got to come from somewhere right???

I'm shooting Spiral cams on my hoyt for field, and it is the most aggressive cam I have ever used. Frankly, I'm thankful that my arrow needed me to turn the bow down about 7 lbs from where I normally shoot...


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

*Switched to Commander*

Well guys, I switched my HHA sight over to my 07 Commander "shoot-thru" set at 29" and 44# draw weight.

I have to drive a bit to a state forest to find a place to shoot at 80.

I set up at 30 then 40 etc. through 80.

Once done, I decided to walk back to set up the odd distances. 

I set the pointer just a frog hair higher than center of each of the even distances and flung an arrow.

The group in the picture attached is the only 5 arrows I shot at the middle distances; one shot per distance and that was all.

From the picture; 

First shot 65 center high
Second shot 55 left high
Third shot 45 right high 
4th and 5th shots 35 and 25 rubbing centered
I couldn't believe it and decided to quit while I was ahead. Too dang many mosquitos out there so I will finish up the 15 and 20 marks indoors at the club.

How do you like that 65-55-45-35-25 group guys? 

It measures 2 1/2" wide by 1 1/2" tall. 

I stand amazed and never would have dreamed I could hit like this at these distances. 

Again, those are the only 5 arrows I shot at those 5 distances while marking the pin spot on my tape.

I am going to guess the bow is ready. Dang that "shoot thru" Commander shoots great. Wow I love that bow !!! You can see my Commander and how the "shoot thru" conversion was made here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1120196

Now all I need to do is practice and build up a 100 plus shot stamina. LOL

Well, another week to go and I am off to my first field archery match.

Thanks for all the input guys and best wishes.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Also you will be shooting those 112 arrows in about the same amount of time it takes at a larger 3D event. Usually about 4.5 hours to shoot unless you shoot all at the same time then it will be shorter. You may also want to shoot your not so great arrows at the 15 yard target. You may find that you will destroy arrows at this close range. Have fun.


----------



## Archer Dude (Mar 16, 2008)

Good point about the imperfect arrows used at close range. Thanks.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Archer Dude, another word of warning, Field archery is very addictive with no known cure:shade:


----------

